# Switchable exhaust



## Jibber_monkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Evenin' all,

I've been looking into buying a switchable exhaust and wondered if anyone has one? So far I've found one from Agency Power but that's about it. 

I know that Aston Martins use a simple butterfly valve (with holes in it so it doesn't completely block the exhaust!) that's activated by a solenoid. I'm thinking this would build up waaay too much back pressure on a turbo engine, so it would need to be some sort of bypass valve, one way goes straight through, the other routes through a silencer. Not too sure if you'd need to change the mapping as you switched between the two though?

Any thoughts, advice, experience on this one?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

SRD built mine and a few others, switchable from inside the car, bypasses the sileceners with a centre exit tailpipe when the valve is open.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-2XRCR9Wmc


----------



## Jibber_monkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Love the centre exit exhaust! Have you taken any dB readingsout of interest?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

It was something like 93db closed and 97db open at 4000rpm when we tested it, That's a modded SVM 102mm exhaust.


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Over here in the US I have a Raceland electronic cutout on my truck, it is installed just after the Y-Pipe and is operated via a wireless remote I have in the cab, driving with it closed is as you would expect, nice and quiet (or, at least as quiet as you can get with a 5.7 V8 with only an 18" glasspack muffler  ), press the switch to open the cutout and the whole world knows I am coming :

Exhaust Cutout | Exhaust Cutouts


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

No idea about quality, but this is switchable.
GT-R R35 - ARMYTRIX world-class titanium & stainless cat-back performance valvetronic exhaust system for Lamborghini, Ferrari, Porsche, BMW, M-Benz, Audi, Volkswagen

Shame it says not recommended for race use.

The ideal would be a silenced but still free flowing system for track that can be switched loud and completely free flowing mode for road.

Jamie's system looks and sounds great, but I believe he has yet to test it in quiet mode on track?


----------



## Midlife22 (Jun 23, 2013)

Call walkinshaw performance or monkfish performance. They helped develop switchable exhaust for the vxr8
I had this on my Bathurst s but to be honest I left it on loud all the time. Problem is if you don't use it the actuators seize
Speak to these gus really helpful and I'm sure they would come up with something or the gtr


----------



## Jibber_monkey (Oct 1, 2012)

So it looks like the only products available off the shelf are from the US but there are a number of options for getting something made in the UK as a one off or semi-one off (if that makes any sense?!). SRD one looks interesting, would you mind sharing the cost Jamie?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I had it done with some other stuff so not sure on the exact cost, £600 springs to mind though, best to just give Lee a ring 07962 171364


----------



## Jibber_monkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Super, thanks for that. Will give Lee a shout tomorrow


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Miltek are working on one


----------



## Jibber_monkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Oooo, now that could be interesting as it would be straight bolt on. Any idea what their launch date is?


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Steve said:


> Miltek are working on one


Milltek lost one of their chief engineers a while back which is causing them a number of delays with development. One such delay is a 102mm gtr exhaust which has been promised for months now so I would take whatever they say with a pinch of salt at the mo. 

Intending to make something and actually doing it are 2 different things!


----------



## Jibber_monkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Ahhhhh, interesting. Shame really. Think I'm going to have to go down the custom or US route...


----------



## Jibber_monkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Will keep this thread updated with what I find out thar


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

I would go with the SRD option tbh, reasonably local should you have any warranty issues ;-)


----------



## Jibber_monkey (Oct 1, 2012)

They're definitely top of the list


----------



## Paolo (Jan 11, 2010)

Kreissieg? Would add the link but I don't have enough posts!


----------



## Jibber_monkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Cooooo $7,500, I can understand why not many people have these!


----------



## Chris miller (Sep 9, 2013)

I find the Army's GTR video from Shmee looks popular


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

where do we buy one from and how much?

thanks


----------

